# Keeping new pup in crate at night



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Scamp is finally with us and we had our first night last night. He slept in his pen (along with food/water, pads and toys) until about 12:30 and then the massive barking and crying began. I then put him into his crate and put it in the bed with us...worked like a charm and slept all night. I did get him out at 5:30am to bring him to potty and feed him. Isn't it important to have food for him at all times at 12 weeks? I am so afraid he will go into hypoglycemia during his transition to our home. 

I look forward to posting pics of him. To me this post is more important at the moment. :wub: 

Thanks so much


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Scamp is finally with us and we had our first night last night. He slept in his pen (along with food/water, pads and toys) until about 12:30 and then the massive barking and crying began. I then put him into his crate and put it in the bed with us...worked like a charm and slept all night. I did get him out at 5:30am to bring him to potty and feed him. Isn't it important to have food for him at all times at 12 weeks? I am so afraid he will go into hypoglycemia during his transition to our home.
> 
> I look forward to posting pics of him. To me this post is more important at the moment. :wub:
> 
> Thanks so much [/B]


I think you can either free feed him or just make sure he eats at least three times a day for now. Do you have Nutrical on hand just in case he does become hypoglycemic? (That's a cute name!)


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472257
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we do. The breeder gave us a tube. Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He shouldn't need any food at nighttime while you're sleeping. .....cause if he did, then he'd get thirsty and need water on the bed too, oh and then he'd need to go potty and you'd need a pee pee pad on your bed. So, no, unless you have a really BIG bed just let him sleep in his crate and he'll be just fine.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I was a complete novice to dogs when we got Bailey 2 years ago. My sisters had always crate trained and were huge advocates. We had the crate ready when the rescue fosters brought him for his final stay. 

We got ready for bed and I set little bowls of water and kibble in his crate and said good night at bed time. When I got up the next morning, I was greeted by a kitchen floor covered in kibble. He had knocked it ALL OVER the place - out of the crate. There was none in the crate but all ove the floor.

I still give my sisters a hard time for their partial instructions. (I know it was really my ignorance and not their fault!)

He is quite happy in there for the 6 or 7 hours of night with his bed and a baby blanket.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I feed 3 meals a day and a little snack in between. I find housetraining harder if you free feed because you cannot predict the times they need to potty nor inforce a schedule.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha sleeps in her crate at night. I only leave water inside for her, she usually sleeps all through the night but sometimes she wakes me up at around 5am to go potty.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

We have a large wire crate with a custom made cover where the sides are like individual flaps for Nissa. She has lots of padding and a blanket inside. She has slept in this at night since she was 12 weeks old and loves it! I've never put food or water inside as I've wanted her to treat it as her bed and not her feeding spot. She has slept through the night since the first night we brought her home and most times I have to get her up in the a.m. when I get up for work. But, just like skin-kids, no two are alike. :biggrin:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

After too many sleepless nights, I put Scarlett in her travel carrier then in bed with me. As long as she can see me, she is fine. I don't put any food or water in it over night. I do put food and water in her crate when I leave for work. She doesn't have accidents as long as she is let out to potty every 3-4 hours.


----------



## Jenn&Tucker (Nov 24, 2007)

We have always left some food and water in there for Tucker, just in case he's hungry or thirsty.... Sometimes at night I hear him chomping down on some kibble or drinking. We have never had any problems except a toy or two ending up swimming 

But I have heard you don't need to.. But so far no harm, he wakes up to get out and pees and poops about 9:00 every morning.


Jennifer


----------

